# tau tigershark and barracuda stats



## EarthBoundEthereal (Feb 20, 2008)

i reallllllllyyyyyy neeed them thanks.....:biggrin::read::rtfm:


----------



## Siege (Jan 18, 2008)

Didn't you already post this? You were told where to find them.


----------



## Dirge Eterna (Apr 30, 2007)

Imperial Armor. 

-Dirge


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Agreed. The question has been answered. Padlock goes on I'm afraid.

Also in future (as Tor said in the other thread) please don't ask for rules and stats online as it infringes upon GW's IP and could therefore get us shutdown. k:


----------

